# Renegades ripping mud!



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is a vid of some renegades ripping up a sweet little mud hole.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=losD7s4zevE


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome video! Yall were really tearing it up out there!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Gettin after it fir sure , cool vid.


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks


----------

